
The super rich elite have more money than they know what to do with - spking
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-super-rich-elite-have-more-money-than-they-know-what-to-do-with-2019-10-28
======
PaulHoule
We get presented with a false choice between "inequality" and "economic
efficiency".

During the Great Depression people learned the hard way that if you give rich
people money they hoard it, demand drops, and the economy shuts down.

Ever since then there has been a systematic campaign to make us forget that
truth, but people are slowly starting to understand it.

